# Driving the Tarn Gorge



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

are there width/height restrictions in the Tarn gorge that I should be aware of?

Any places I should not miss?

Should be there this time next week  

regards

Geoff


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Yes, there are some pretty low tunnels, get hold of a 1cm to 1Km Michelin map, the heights of all bridges/tunnels below 4.5m is shown on them. Long time since I did the trip in a car but there are some pretty impressive viewpoints and don't forget the "grottes"

peedee


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks peedee, will look into getting the map

Geoff


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Tarn*

Hi
See http://bdixon.spaces.live.com/

You must take the route up to St Rome de dolan!
and stay at the campsite there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Heaven on earth!

Look out for vultures! seriously not harmful...but wonderful
There are no problems over heights
I've taken 2 motorhomes with Luton!
Barry


----------



## 103274 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Gorges du Tarn Area*

Just got back from that area - but didn't actually drive down gorge. There is a super riverside site at Riviere sur Tarn - near bottom end of Gorge - called "Les Peupliers". Family owned for 40 years and very high standard. Just on the edge of Riviere on the road from Millau.

Enjoy the area and don't miss driving over the new bridge (viaduct) at Millau. Higher than the eiffel Tower and really spectacular.

Geoff


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Tarn*



Bessie560 said:


> There are no problems over heights
> I've taken 2 motorhomes with Luton!
> Barry


Depends how high your motorhome is, there is one tunnel at 3.3 m, think that is the lowest but there are several at 3.6m. Given that this is at their highest point I would not risk it last year.

peedee


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

peedee food for thought - I'm at 3.13metres - a tad tight I think! 
but there must be parts that are accessible? I'll try and get the map tomorrow

Thanks for the site recommends - well head for Riviere sur Tarn when we get off the A75 and see how we go from there.

many thanks

Geoff


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Tarn*

My favourite spots are La malene and St Enemie
Good campsite at Le Rosier

http://perso.orange.fr/ggob/entrez_dans_les_gorges_du_tarn.htm

Wonderful Grotte at Aven Armand

Barry


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I have done it this summer from Florac and I made sure it wasn't a week-end. However I am not as high as you being 2.96m but I thought to be on the safe side I would consider myself as being 3.1m. I am 7.03m long.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Rita,
Did you come down the Gorge du Tarn or the Gorge de la Jonte from Florac and what is the opportunity to turn round along the route you took? I hesitate 
to go under anything lower than 3.5m although I have been carefully under a 3.4 at the entrance to a campsite. I have hi-line with a top box on and think I am pretty close to 3.3m. My maps show the 3.3m tunnel to be at St Hilaire below Point Sublime.

peedee


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Barry

thanks for the link to the website, it looks like an area of France where you could pass away some idyllic days.

Hi Rita

thanks for the height info - but one question, what was the lowest point that you came across on that route?

Hi peedee

failed with the map this morning, I will have a look in France

thanks everybody

Geoff


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

The map I have is the Michelin Atlas of France 1cm to 2Km, I think anything like this or larger scale will show bridge/tunnel heights below 4.5m. I have certainly seen the atlases in the Aire shops.

peedee


----------

